# Ace wrap in the ER setting



## royena (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Are we allowed to bill on both the physician and facility sides in the Emergency Room using the strapping codes when an Ace wrap is applied? For example, the patient has an ankle sprain and an Ace wrap is applied. Can we code with CPT code 29540 for both the physician and the facility?


----------

